# New Arrival - Zenith Allegro Tuning Fork



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my 1970's Zenith Allegro with an esa 9162 tuning fork movement. It arrived yesterday and it's in superb condition, especially considering it's probably at least 30 years old, the only slight mark being a tool slip shown at by crown on pic 2. I'm guessing the seller made this when removing the back to photograph the movement. Lovely watch and although only 37 wide (40mm inc crown) it sits a lot larger on the wrist and the depth of 11.5mm adds to that. I particularly like the brushed case front which contrasts against the polished case sides and bezel. Anyway enough of my waffle here's a few pics.














































Almost forgot to ask, does anyone know the relationship between Allegro and Zenith? I'm guessing that Allegro is/was a sub brand. As you can see the crown is marked Zenith, so is the case back and the movement. There's a Zenith branded watch which is exactly the same on ebay at the moment, although it's nowhere near as pristine as mine. Plus is there a way to date Zenith watches like Omega, Seiko or Bulova? I'm also looking for strap/bracelet suggestions, all thoughts gratefully received.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> Here's my 1970's Zenith Allegro with an esa 9162 tuning fork movement. It arrived yesterday and it's in superb condition, especially considering it's probably at least 30 years old, the only slight mark being a tool slip shown at by crown on pic 2. I'm guessing the seller made this when removing the back to photograph the movement. Lovely watch and although only 37 wide (40mm inc crown) it sits a lot larger on the wrist and the depth of 11.5mm adds to that. I particularly like the brushed case front which contrasts against the polished case sides and bezel. Anyway enough of my waffle here's a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a real beauty Gary

First time I have looked at the electric watch section. I have recently read how smoothly the seconds hand travels on this type of watch. Couple of questions please, are the batteries easily available for this type of watch and are they reasonably reliable timekeepers?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

redmonaco said:


> Thats a real beauty Gary
> 
> First time I have looked at the electric watch section. I have recently read how smoothly the seconds hand travels on this type of watch. Couple of questions please, are the batteries easily available for this type of watch and are they reasonably reliable timekeepers?


Hi

Thanks for the comment. To answer your questions, yes batteries are easily available, just google Renata 344 and you'll get a whole list of UK suppliers. Reasonable reliable timekeepers? Before quartz, tuning fork movements were considered the future of time keeping, they were and still are incredible accurate. For example I've had four examples all with the same ESA 9162/4 movement and I've probably corrected the time once every 4 months at most,my remaining three examples are all well within Chronometer standards. Hope that answers your questions and if you're considering getting an example you won't be disappointed.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a real beauty Gary
> ...


thanks for the advice

looks like another habit is about to start...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

They are well worth a look,the smooth sweeping second hand is fantastic (makes an auto look agricultural),and the humming movement is very hypnotic,thats a lovely looking watch


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

redmonaco said:


> thanks for the advice
> 
> looks like another habit is about to start...


No problem and I apologise in advance for your impending electronic habit







. I forgot to mention that the batteries last about a year and Thorpey's right the continuous sweep of the second hand is mesmirising. Because it is so smooth I sometimes have to second take to make sure the watch is still working, well that's my excuse anyway







. The other thing that a lot of people like is the sheer convenience, just pick it up and wear it, no changing dates, times, winding/shaking etc. Just like a quartz really only with a much more interesting movement that spanned a very brief time in history.

The down sides are not many watchmakers know how to repair them so it can get quite expensive when things start to go wrong. Touch wood (my head) I've never had any problems with mine. I've been told never to change the day/date between 10 and 2 (the day/date cogs on the ESA movement are plastic and can strip if incorrectly adjusted) and never adjust the time backwards, I'm not sure why but I'll heed to the advice just as a precaution. There's a lot of info on the internet and Silver Hawk on this forum is our resident electric/electronic expert, who also has his own information sight.

Hope this fuels your interest and as further temptation here's a few pics of my examples.





































The Zenith I recently traded for a Damasko DA36.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I think I've solved the strap//bracelet issue. I had this loitering in a draw so thought I'd put it to good use, a quick file to get the ends to fit the 19mm lug width and hey presto. Looks pretty good IMHO, any comments?



















Cheers

Gary


----------

